# 5 month old bitch puppy



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Haven't been here in awhile. Wanted to share my girl, who I waited a very long time for.

Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa"

She'll be starting her show career in January. My first bred by  I also have a male (owned by a friend) that I'll show in bred by.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow! Thats amazing! She is striking.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, Jackie! I've been wondering what you had up your sleeve.  She's lovely!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm kinda super enamored with her <3 <3 <3

Her brother is also to die for. I have 5 puppies out of 9 (that is including Mikasa) being shown


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's beautiful..I love her face..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> have 5 puppies out of 9 (that is including Mikasa) being shown


Nice!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Brother Ouzo, Marcato's Katmandu


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Got some gaiting stills of Mikasa. To say I'm pleased would be an understatement


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks great, congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice nice nice Jackie!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's gonna be so much FUN in the all breeds!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mikasa looks pretty elegant....

SuperG


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't let her fool you. She's a rough and tumble kind of girl


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful pup! Can't wait to see her in the ring


----------

